# Boyfriend has dumped me.?



## Poppykate (Feb 14, 2018)

I posted questions here about my now ex and his old crush.

Yesterday morning, he randomnly told me he won't be able to give me time as he has to seek for serious jobs. I accused him of leaving me for his old crush but he didnt respond to the question. 

He just said he needs a job and he didnt move from Danmark to London to work as assistant/mechanic after spending more than 9000 pounds every year at his university. 

I tried asking him if he's leaving me for her but he responded with a no and said she has nothing to do with his decision. He also admitted he still has feelings for her but he hasn't decided if he's going to act on it or not. Though he admitted it was love at first sight for both of them and he couldn't forget her. 

He hasnt gone to his university even though he told her he will be around but he's left his damaged bike there. 

Why did he dump me? If he's telling the truth? What kind of person is he? He makes these crazy initiatives towards people then takes 2 steps back? Will he get with her but hows that possible when he's not even going there?


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Poppykate said:


> I posted questions here about my now ex and his old crush.
> 
> Yesterday morning, he randomnly told me he won't be able to give me time as he has to seek for serious jobs. I accused him of leaving me for his old crush but he didnt respond to the question.
> 
> ...


Again questions within questions and more questions.

What kind of person is he? You know him don't you?

You say why has he dumped you yet according to you he hasn't dumped you? Is he telling the truth, again who knows?

I suspect you will get answers...then answer those answers with more questions..

But have fun anyway.


----------



## Mommame2 (Oct 8, 2017)

He did you a huge favor. Grab that freedom and enjoy it. No more need to question. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Please know, I consider everyone suspect.

But your boyfriend sounds particularly suspect of saying whatever is convenient for him, with no regard for the truth. So don't listen to any of his words.

You really do need to tell yourself what he is thinking, and not need him to tell you what he is thinking. Judge him by his actions, and do not listen to his words. Consider all his words lies.


----------



## tom72 (Nov 4, 2017)

Hate to say it, but we told you so

We said he still has feelings for her which you couldn't get your head around

Forget about him, plenty of good guys out there for you

Goodluck


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Sounds like he was marginally cheating on you with his ex for a long time. Maybe your question should be more along the lines of why do you want to be with someone who is clearly not as into you as him. Can't you do better?


----------



## Poppykate (Feb 14, 2018)

sokillme said:


> Sounds like he was marginally cheating on you with his ex for a long time. Maybe your question should be more along the lines of why do you want to be with someone who is clearly not as into you as him. Can't you do better?


They talked for the first time after 7 months.


----------



## Poppykate (Feb 14, 2018)

tom72 said:


> Hate to say it, but we told you so
> 
> We said he still has feelings for her which you couldn't get your head around
> 
> ...


Okay but can u tell me why he wasnt visiting her? I mean what type of love is this?


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

No more questions, he's done with you and now you know what you had suspected all along.

You're both young and you should be ecstatic it happened within 4 month run.

Hope you give youself some time to reflect on the relationship and grow, as you sound very immature. 

Have fun keep it light, date and get to know different characteristics in people.

S1 



Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*My intuition tells me that he's stringing you along by gaslighting the situation!

I'd say that the likelihood is extremely high in that he's down in her pants already and feels that you don't really need to know anything about it!

If that "stuff" is that damned good, and he wants out of your life that badly, then I'd tell him to head straight on out the door and not to let the damned thing hit him in the middle of his a$$!*


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

All the why's do not matter. It's over. 

Walk away. Be happy to be by yourself rather than be with someone who really wants someone else. You can never be his one and only. 

You have to love yourself. Then you can find someone who brings the bonus to your life. Don't settle for less. Find someone who cherishes you.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

You guys have only been together four months. Rather than string you along he did the honorable thing and ended the relationship. Even if he is leaving you to be with her. He is allowed to, you guys are only dating, and if he thinks she can make him happier than he should do that. Its not the same as a marriage. Also, if his mind his elsewhere you shouldn't want him anyway.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Poppykate said:


> Okay but can u tell me why he wasnt visiting her? I mean what type of love is this?


Did you have GPS tracking on him at all times? Did you verify with random physical checks to make sure the tracking device was on his person at all times? Did you verify his girlfriend never came to him?

Again, you are believing what he said. You need to stop listening to his words, and judge only by his actions.

This is what I believe:

His words are all lies. Lies and deception, for only one purpose.

He wants to keep you on a string he can jerk whenever he feels like it to get what he wants when he wants it. Having two girlfriends makes him feel extra special. You are enabling him in this self aggrandizement.

You must stop listening to him. Become strong enough to toss him over and know you are worth more. You are worthy of someone whose actions and words are in concert. Someone who never assaults your sense of well being with anything that makes you feel abandoned or ill at ease.

He is devaluing you. You must stop devaluing yourself.

When it comes to lies, I claim to almost be an expert these days. They can warp your mind. You must find your center.


----------



## tom72 (Nov 4, 2017)

Poppykate said:


> Okay but can u tell me why he wasnt visiting her? I mean what type of love is this?


And how do you know this? Did you know not all people are honest?

Funny how he saw her, they talked then a few days later he breaks it off and admits he still has feelings for her

Move on, your young


----------



## custommultirotor (Feb 13, 2018)

I agree, he di did you a favor. Guys like this kill me. Look at it as a fresh start. A new you! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

custommultirotor said:


> I agree, he di did you a favor. Guys like this kill me. Look at it as a fresh start. A new you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I believe they're on again since the last post. 
She's at it again asking an endless amount of question that don't. I've forward.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

